
Can an artificial intelligence machine be conscious? (2019) - MindGods
http://www.dam.brown.edu/people/mumford/blog/2019/conscious.html
======
MindGods
Also read: "Can an artificial intelligence machine be conscious, part II?"

[http://www.dam.brown.edu/people/mumford/blog/2019/conscious2...](http://www.dam.brown.edu/people/mumford/blog/2019/conscious2.html)

